
Show HN: [Colearn] Find people to learn with you - kamalkishor1991
https://colearn.co
======
kamalkishor1991
Hi everyone, We are trying to solve problem of learning by creating a platform
for finding people to learn with you. We are looking for feedback and
constructive criticism? I have written here why this is an important problem
[https://hackernoon.com/find-people-to-learn-with-colearn-
bbf...](https://hackernoon.com/find-people-to-learn-with-colearn-
bbfa6b7f7570#.4olo1yl9u) Thanks.

------
tinkerdol
Nice idea, would be even better if you could filter based on location. This to
me is even more important than subject matter.

~~~
kamalkishor1991
You mean people near you(like in your city?)? or people in similar timezone?

~~~
tinkerdol
I meant people near me -- either in my city or somewhere within an hour away.
I struggle to find people around my area to socially code with.

Meetup.com already provides a way to filter events by location, but the
problem is, people need to pay to register events, plus sometimes you are
looking for just one or two other people and dont need a whole group.

~~~
kamalkishor1991
We don't have an android or IOS app yet. This is more easier to build with the
app. We will definitely think about it when we build the app. Thanks for the
suggestion.

